# Friends that borrow things...never to return them!



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you have friends that always ask to borrow something of yours and then when you need it a few weeks or months down the road, you realize that they still haven't returned it?? Or even after you ask them tons of times to return it, they still keep "forgetting"? 

I personally think its rude on the borrower's part if they've kept something so long that the lender has to ask for it back...but I also hate asking someone over and over again to return something.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I know two people right off the top of my head. It's one of the most annoying things I can think of. When they need something they'll go out of their way to get it, but when it comes time to return it, they'll say oh I gave it to someone else, or oh yeah, come pick it up.

I oughtta knock their block off.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I know exactly what you guys are talking about. I REALLY hate it when people wonna "borrow" money. The reason I have borrow in quotation marks is because they say they are borrowing it, but never return it. Like when it comes to them needing money, they will ask all nicely, but then never give it back. and when you borrow from them once, they will be on ur case just to get it back...#angry


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been through this scenario a couple of times myself... It never fails with lending my books out and about a couple of months later, when the semester is done and they should be returning it, that's when all of the sudden the person says, "Oh! I lent it to someone else". 
As far as money is concerned, depending on how much they ask, I just let them keep it cause I know I'm not getting it back. If it's a big amount, I say "I DON"T HAVE IT!" #roll


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

thats life..i think you guys are far too nice, when you let some 1 borrow sumthin u say i want it back by this date or u i'll "knock your block off" ..no on a serious note..i tend to have that problem in pakistan more than i do in england..like my friends take little stuff like handbags and hijaabs and return them next time i see them..but when i go 2 pak a cousin would ask 2 borrow something and then avoid me untill i return to england!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Sadia said:


> thats life..i think you guys are far too nice, when you let some 1 borrow sumthin u say i want it back by this date or u i'll "knock your block off" ..no on a serious note..i tend to have that problem in pakistan more than i do in england..like my friends take little stuff like handbags and hijaabs and return them next time i see them..but when i go 2 pak a cousin would ask 2 borrow something and then avoid me untill i return to england!


Haha... That's actually kinda funny. They avoid you until you leave and you forget all about it.#laugh


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ohh thanks God... i dont have such kinda friends.but lenidng the things and never getting them back from your friends can be really annoying at times !


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The only major thing I've lent a friend is quite a lot of money once. It was a little alarming because she didnt come to uni for a week after. But the next time I saw her she returned it to the penny, which was nice because I didnt really need it urgently. You have to perticulary careful when it comes to money because sometimes it can get ugly. I know it may sound over the top, but my Dad always told me if you ever borrow money or lend it, make a contract even if its on a little notepaper in scruffy writing. Which I think is pretty good advice really.
I get very fussy if I borrow things aswel. I borrowed a dear friends camera for a recent holiday to Egypt, and I was soooo aware that I had to return it exactly how it was given to me... I guess u really have to treat other peoples posessions how u want urs to be treated. And return things on time peoplez!


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

wow i feel like i just got yelled at #rofl hi my name is saba and i am the "borrower" - i don't borrow money but i borrow clothes and i completely forget about them until like a year later lol


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

you guys should see the movie 'the borrowers' it's really good hahahhahaa 

actually i have my friends abercrombie hoodie sitting in my closet right now and yes I borrowed it and forgot to give it back. It's a slight absent minded mistake..we all do it..i'm aware of it at least.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive got Sadi's coat... but Im not giving it back til I get my Parker.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

delete that b4 mysister reads it...n u dont have evidence...which parker?!?!?!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I borrow rehan's underwear.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I borrow rehan's underwear.


Thanks for sharing


Another member Yas, borrowed my calculator for his ACT, then he lost it, two weeks later, yesterday I got a new calc from YAS..Thanks Buddy!! haha#laugh


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I hate when people ask you to buy them books and then they never have the common courtesy to take the delivery!!!!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I borrow rehan's underwear.


 
OMG! I borrow my sisters underwear too!!!!














Just kidding!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha you totally got me.. I hella didn't see the 'just kidding' at the bottom.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> hahaha you totally got me.. I hella didn't see the 'just kidding' at the bottom.


 

Ahaha... Good, that was the point.#wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

i hate it when the term "borrow" is used on things that will obviously be never returned (can i borrow a piece of paper, etc.). People use the word borrow so much that they've started confusing it with have!

if it was important enough to borrow, you should be able to give it back!#yes


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

MedGrunt: I agree completely, in my anatomy class, a kid asks to BORROW a sheet of paper everyday. If he truly is borrowing, then it should be my turn to get paper back from him haha


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

Every time the man next door headed toward Robinson's house, Robinson knew he was coming to borrow something. "He won't get away with it this time," muttered Robinson to his wife. "Watch this." 

"Er, I wonder if you'd be using your power-saw this morning," the neighbor began. 

"Gee, I'm awfully sorry," said Robinson with a smug look, "but the fact of the matter is, I'll be using it all day." 

"In that case," said the neighbor, "you won't be using your golf clubs, mind if I borrow them?" 

The golf clubs were never to be returned. LOL


#laugh :happy: 






(This joke was borrowed from Guz)


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

One of my friends borrowed a dictionary from me in last year english class and i still didnt get it back yet.


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

I really hate it when ppl borrow stuff...I mean it would be ok if they borrow something n den u borrow something... but when it is just a one-way street it gets annoying and *fast*. I dont understand why ppl don't just buy the stuff that they need. I mean if u borrow something like 15 times from someone... u need it enuf to buy it!! 

Oh and whats up with ppl not bringing basic supplies to college? I mean you're coming to *COLLEGE *so I think it is a good idea to bring umm... i don't know... maybe a PEN?!!! And PAPEr?!! Or what about when you let ppl borrow pens and then a few days later u see that they still have the pen and are using it as if they own it n that makes u feel bad to even ask for the pen back so u just let them keep it. I mean its ok if they wanna keep it...but then they should say can i *have *a pen, not can I* borrow *one?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hahah man, I go to King Edward Medical College in Lahore, Pakistan, and when we bring materials to color/draw for our histology labs, we don't ever expect to see them again lol! Certain kids will borrow stuff from other kids and then hand them off to _other_ kids even though the stuff isn't theirs to begin with. I got kinda frustrated at first but then I realized it wasn't happening to _just_ me so I sort of accepted it and now it just seems pretty funny when I think about it.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

eh i've let people borrow pens here to see it hanging out in there mouth like 10 minutes later. Sometimes it's time to cut your losses..

I generally lend people pens and things like that the first time and then just make a mental note as to whether or not they return it. Then I base future decisions regarding them off of that. It's kind of funny because I always carry multiple pens in my lab coat(in plain sight) but if a frequent "borrower" asks if I have a pen they can borrow I just say no. Nobody has ever called me out on it. hahaha

Oh another trick some people use is lending pens without the cap. Nobody wants to carry around a capless pen.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Oh another trick some people use is lending pens without the cap. Nobody wants to carry around a capless pen.


Wow, awesome suggestion! I'm definitely gonna try that the next time I lend a pen #yes


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Freakin kashmiri always takes my friggin money..........."man taimur i have no change buy me a coffee"

he friggin takes my friggin markers ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There comes a time when we must all take a stand. I made mine the day someone asked me for a blue-inked pen. I said I didn't have one, and he countered with a very frustrated 'why not?'

He now takes liquid nutritional supplements through a straw to sustain life.


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> Oh another trick some people use is lending pens without the cap. Nobody wants to carry around a capless pen.


Now that is a good idea!!! #yes


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> He now takes liquid nutritional supplements through a straw to sustain life.


Who thought not lending supplies could have such an ugly ending? Chilling story.


----------

